# Busy Rafting Company For Sale



## RiverGirlMeg (May 9, 2011)

Busy Rafting company in Maupin, Oregon for sale. Three properties, equipment and fantastic employees included 🙂 This is a money maker and someone’s dream come true. For more information please email [email protected]. 

Happy paddling my friends!


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm interested but need to know if the "included employees" are HOT. if so let's start talking about a deal.


----------



## RiverGirlMeg (May 9, 2011)

Every damn one.


----------



## 907Floater (Jul 2, 2019)

Nothing like rubbing your face through oak springs to bring the boys out.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

And I somehow read this as "Busty Raft Company for Sale". And thought what the hell kind of company you running and then to find this....


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

This needs to be my retirement plan.


----------

